# watchdog timer iTCO_wdt disables fan controll cpu (SOLVED)

## Speccy

Hey all,

I was just wondering, I enabled a watchdog, namely the iTCO_wdt which is for 82801IB (ICH9) LPC Interface Controller.

I noticed that my fan controll isnt working anymore, meaning, if I compile things, the cpu gets hot but fan stays at the same rpm.

I have compiled this driver as a module, not sure whats happens if I compile it IN the kernel (my kernel is 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 64 bit multilib)

My lspci output on my motherboard asus p5k:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 AHCI Controller (rev 03)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 AHCI Controller (rev 03)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)

06:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 OHCI Link Layer Controller (rev c0)

CPU is an E8400, normal clock speed

Anyone else have this problem? Or a solution perhaps ?

I would like to use the iTCO_wdt, because I think that hardware controll is much better then software controll (watchdog).

If you want/need more info, let me know and I will provide it.

Best regards, SpeccyLast edited by Speccy on Wed Nov 11, 2009 8:10 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Speccy

 *Speccy wrote:*   

> Hey all,
> 
> I was just wondering, I enabled a watchdog, namely the iTCO_wdt which is for 82801IB (ICH9) LPC Interface Controller.
> 
> I noticed that my fan controll isnt working anymore, meaning, if I compile things, the cpu gets hot but fan stays at the same rpm.
> ...

 

Looks like compiling it in the kernel solved this issue for me. 

I'll let stress run for a couple of hours and see what happens, if things are still okay, I'll add "solved" to the subject

----------

